
Heimcontrol.js - Home automation in Node.js with Raspberry PI and Arduino - amazedsaint
http://ni-c.github.io/heimcontrol.js/
======
frio
This is cool, and I hope there's a lot more in this space. I get the feeling
that home automation is going to grow over the next few years.

I started something similar a while back with Go -- a simple RESTful interface
to various bits and bobs in my home. Go was a good fit due to its speed --
it's _fast_ on the RPi, and cross-compiling for ARM is straightforward.
Coupled with the LimitlessLED bulbs (cheap!), it currently runs my alarm
clock, and makes the lighting in my room react to various situations.

I never finished it, or made a proper interface (I just consumed the services
from some Python scripts elsewhere in my network); I should probably pick it
up again.

------
Mithaldu
> MongoDB

I really hope they took a lot of effort to lock that down, or a lot of
homeowners are going to find their homes remote-controlled without their
consent.

~~~
jonlucc
Can you suggest a good article about this or walkthrough about how to secure
it? Is it more difficult than other databases?

~~~
Mithaldu
I haven't checked recently if they changed it, but MongoDB by default will, to
my knowledge, bind to all network devices it can find, allow connections from
all possible sources, and allow any connection to it full write access to
everything in it.

So, uh, make sure your firewall let's ONLY known machines through to it, and
check the manual how to enable authorization. Or better yet: Use a database
that isn't designed to be goatse by default.

------
jsingleton
Looks good. I really like the Wake-on-LAN and ping functions.

Another option for prototyping IO is a Gertboard (if you don't mind a bit of
soldering).

------
lagarto86
Looks good, I make something similar but the server is in the cloud.
www.domothings.com will open beta in September-October.

------
mizanrahman
this is really awsome!! I am thinking of making a locker monitor/controller
with this

------
q3k
Why the arduino? It servers no purpose apart from an overly complex GPIO
expander - whereas not only does the RPi have a whole bunch of GPIO, if you
need even more you can get a dirt cheap I2C expander that is way more
reliable.

This is what you get when people whose main idea for a home automation system
is „a responsive design” start creating hardware products...

~~~
sanderjd
Alright seriously, what the hell. Is this some sort of HN parody comment? Is
it meant to be ironic in the sense of "look what happens on _hack_ er news
when you submit a cool _hack_ \- you get shat all over by the first poster!"?
Here's a re-write for you:

Neat! You could actually do the same thing entirely without the Arduino by
using the GPIO built into the RPi, and pick up a dirt cheap I2C expander if
you need more.

~~~
waterlion
I didn't make the comment, and don't necessarily support it, but I think I
understand it.

I think it's the result of hobby programming/hardware converging with
professional programming/hardware. The hacker scene collides with KickStarter.

People used to have to carefully write assembler to get programmable
electronics to do things and had to fit it inside a 1K EEPROM. Suddenly
machines exist with literally a million times more memory for prices an order
of magnitude less and reference points are suddenly thrown right off.

I'm not that old (not yet 30) but for people >= a certain generation, I can
understand why this all seems very very alien.

